# Remove chrome plating?



## Ravenauthor

Thought I would ask this here since most car kits have chrome parts.

What's the easiest/best/safest way to remove the chrome from plated parts? Or can I just primer over the parts without removing the chrome?


----------



## Magesblood

check it out:

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/tech/mp_cola.htm


----------



## Hooty

Castrol Super Clean!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nothing beats it for removing chrome and leaving the plastic alone. You can get it at Wal-Mart in the automotive dept. I've tried brake fluid, cola, and various other methods and none can come close to it. Just be sure to wear rubber gloves when using it, as it can cause a nasty rash and burning sensation.


----------



## superduty455

And yet another method is the yellow can of Easy Off oven cleaner. 
Wear safety gloves and spray outside or in a very well ventilated area. 
It should only take 15 -20 minutes to get the chrome off. Leave it in longer if you want the clear coat gone too.
Chris


----------



## Magesblood

y'know, the can of coke idea, you don't need gloves and you don't need to worry about breathing in noxious fumes and it won't set you back $4-$5. Just .75¢ and you'd just have to wait a day.

...I know, you all are in a hurry but it does the job and you can pour it right down the drain without any impact on the environment and you'll save your hands, nailbeds and lungs in the process.


----------



## superduty455

magesblood, no disrespect was intended. I just wanted to offer a different alternative. I do like your idea and will be trying it out next time I strip chrome. I like the fact that as a modeling tool it is more of a green idea. 
Problem is I don't drink soda. But a leisurely walk to the nearest machine can cure that.
Thank you for showing that link as an alternative. I hadn't known that method.
Chris


----------



## Magesblood

hey man, totally understand! Hey, if it weren't for soda, I wouldn't have found this nifty trick. I also wouldn't be shaped like an apple.

"Pear", you might be saying. No, apple. Ain't no part of me that's skinny.


----------



## modelgeek

I like my coke with chrome on the rocks!!!....Jeff


----------



## SoleSky

Does any carbonated work for this because I too don't drink coke, or any soda for that matter but I might have seltzer water around.


----------



## Steve244

I'm not sure if its the carbonation in coke that does it. Here's a link that implies soda water (seltzer) might have the same effect.

Household bleach is also used for de-chroming.


----------

